# Unable to delete registry key



## cpcarter (Nov 27, 2008)

the following registry key appears when I'm running CCleaner: 
HKCR\Interface\{F0E345D7-80C7-4228-90FE-61DF01C417A5

Once CCleaner says it has deleted the registry key, I restart the computer and check on CCleaner again to check that it has been deleted. The above mentioned registry key still appears. How do I successfully delete this regisry key? Does anyone know what software/hardware programme it refers to? And if so, do I need to reinstall the programme and then uninstall it? I look forward to your response!


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Why do you want to delete the key? Many of us here suggest not using any registry cleaner,organizer etc (actually REALLY DISCOURAGE SUCH USE). We see many problems caused by using such programs...
Ccleaner is a good tool, but if you conitnue to use it, PLEASE uncheck regedit.....
V


----------

